
Whatsapp changed their emoji styles: added gloss - abhas9
http://imgur.com/gallery/WvvLC
======
clydethefrog
Can you check if they also edited the gun emoji?

I wish Unicode enforced their rules better, nowadays Apple decides how emoji
look.

Edit: They did.

------
flukus
As a mere programmer, they look identical to me.

